# Your favorite LACS



## patata (Nov 1, 2013)

Post your favorite LACS.
Mines gotta be all of dino's single pup'd and both of emmire's baritones.
Also the m8m.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 1, 2013)

If I had to choose one, it would probably be Necrophagist vocalist/guitarist, Muhammed Suicemez's 6-string Xiphos. He also has a 7-string version that's also pretty cool.


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 1, 2013)

It would have to be either the m8m rg or one of Dino's single pups.


----------



## Vairish (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 1, 2013)

Dave Weiner has had some killer LACS guitars






The stuff he plays these days does not look or sound as good to my ears, and I know for a fact I'd prefer the way the Ibanez play.

But my favourite LACS has to be his sweet ass S7.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 1, 2013)

Probably Oli Herbert's old Xiphos, honestly.






Natural finish, 27 frets, fixed bridge? Yeah, go on then...


----------



## -JR- (Nov 1, 2013)

I really dig Teemu Mäntysaari's RGA.





Edit:Chris Broderick's old RGA is killer too.


----------



## oracles (Nov 1, 2013)

Definitely Chris Broderick's RGA


----------



## JustMac (Nov 1, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Probably Oli Herbert's old Xiphos, honestly.
> 
> Natural finish, 27 frets, fixed bridge? Yeah, go on then...



Haha and he's still trying to hold down some very stretchy looking chord whilst striking a pose!


----------



## Forkface (Nov 1, 2013)

mine is probably Ryan Knight's blue FR





EDIT: Oh, and Jake's TITAN


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Andromalia (Nov 1, 2013)

My favourite is still that Sonata Artica 7 string destroyer. It's owned my a member here now, too lazy to find the actual NGD.

Edit; and of course I got ninjaed by 1 second. Booo.


----------



## Nats (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 1, 2013)

as much as i dont care for emmure, their guitar player has great taste. anyone have a pic? pretty sure its a single pickup baritone


----------



## setsuna7 (Nov 1, 2013)

Me=I'd hit all of the above!!


----------



## Khoi (Nov 1, 2013)

these are my favorite, Chris Broderick's LACS and Jake Bowen's


----------



## Deep Blue (Nov 1, 2013)

Definitely Ryan Knight's green RG


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 2, 2013)

this one?


----------



## Volsung (Nov 2, 2013)

I really dig Javier's 8s.










I also love Dino's entire LACS collection...same goes for Meshuggah...and that Jack Bowen is pretty nice.

Aw Hell...I think most LACS guitars are awesome.

There is one that I haven't seen enough of and that's Tom G. Warrior's Iceman LACS. Out of all of the live videos out there I've only seen him use it once (Wacken 11'). I'd like to think he'll use it again, but if not then I'd be more than happy to take it off of his hands  (fat chance).


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 2, 2013)

Vairish said:


>



Too bad that one got stolen 


Contribution..


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 2, 2013)

Deep Blue said:


> Definitely Ryan Knight's green RG



 Love that sexy green.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 2, 2013)

Jani's destroyer is definitely one that I really like. Another one that is amazing is Larry Mitchell's blazer lacs. I was actually fortunate enough to be able to play that guitar, and it was by far one of the best instruments I have ever played in my life.


----------



## nugget666 (Nov 2, 2013)

too much win in this thread


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 2, 2013)

Too many...

Various Joe Satriani models:












Ditto with Steve Vai's:





















Munky's Red/White RG7 (his blue one is also very nice)






Dino Cazares' Xiphos:






Muhammad Suicmez's non inlay Xiphos






Magnus Olsson's FRs











All of Rob Balducci's LACS





















All of Dave Weiner's, some already posted:











Tom Morello's Talman:






Too many. Hell, I can post all of Satch and Vai's one offs all day.


----------



## patata (Nov 2, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> this one?


Yes,and the black one as well.
I saw on a live vid the other dude's rg which is pretty sweet as well.


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 2, 2013)

Defanatly Jani Liimatainen's destroyer! + Sonata Arctica is like my favorite band  
A member here bought it for around 1000 euros. Jani was in debt with a studio or something and they decided to sell his axe along with a mesa boogie head and cabs.. 
Then the member here needed money and sold it to Elias Viljanen, the current guitarist of sonata arctica.
Kind of like completing the cycle xD


----------



## patata (Nov 2, 2013)

Their music might not be the shit,but their guitars are.


----------



## Heroin (Nov 2, 2013)

One of my favourites is Jake Bowen's pewter gray LACS. I like it a little more than the black one. 




'

NGD linked here.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 2, 2013)

More nice ones:

Dave Navarro's:






Kiko Loureiro's SA:






Joe Satraini's weird Tele:






EDIT: We may as well add Paul and Emi Gilbert's wedding Destroyer too eh?


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 2, 2013)

Heroin said:


> One of my favourites is Jake Bowen's pewter gray LACS. I like it a little more than the black one.



YES! ALL OF THIS!


----------



## patata (Nov 2, 2013)

Jake's LACS are both cool.
Would be even cooler minus the neck pup though


----------



## Enter Paradox (Nov 2, 2013)

Not sure if this is an LACS model






and of course;


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Muhammad Suicmez's non inlay Xiphos



Christ, he hasn't aged well!


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## will_shred (Nov 2, 2013)

No love for the TAM100, seriously?


----------



## Jake (Nov 2, 2013)

Along with JB's green one that was posted this one too


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 2, 2013)

I Buggati in a woke up


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 2, 2013)

will_shred said:


> No love for the TAM100, seriously?



It's a production model.


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 2, 2013)

Volsung said:


> I really dig Javier's 8s.



Came to post these. Perhaps my favorite guitars ever, let alone LACS


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## mike90t09 (Nov 2, 2013)

Shuggah's. 

And the varies Vai Universes and JEMS.


----------



## coffinwisdom (Nov 2, 2013)

patata said:


>



I can't be the only one that thinks that blue is hideous 

Looks like an Agile


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2013)

ZMD said:


> I can't be the only one that thinks that blue is hideous
> 
> Looks like an Agile



Yup. It looks really weird in that finish.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 3, 2013)

Agile does some pretty decent finishes, so I don't know why you used them as a reference.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the blue...if it were made to my specs, it'd be a little more on the teal side, but still, if they made that blue one into a signature model, they would have to shut up and take my money.


----------



## slapnutz (Nov 3, 2013)

Not a LACS but it might as well be... still my favourite on here.






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/242483-ngd-custom-rga7-4-years-making.html


I've said it before but I hate these threads. Frustrates the hell out of me that Ibanez can't see that reversed headstocks are AWESOME in RG 7s yet they don't have any production versions.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2013)

One more.






If I can have just one Ibanez LACS, it would be this one. I love the hell out of the RGD, and seeing one in white with a maple neck...

I would do unspeakable things to obtain this.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 3, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Agile does some pretty decent finishes, so I don't know why you used them as a reference.



They have quite a few finishes that just fade to black over a centimeter as opposed to a nice gradual burst.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2013)

I think it's trying to fade against the guitar's bevels. 
Still looks like shit.  Not to mention the maple doesn't blend in with the body at all.

Also, it has a ToM, which is like kryptonite for most people that browse here. 

EDIT: Speaking of Kryptonite, Matt Roberts from 3 Doors Down had some pretty sweet LACS models. 










And I'm probably remembering things wrong, but I could have sworn he had an RGT that was based on a Les Paul.


----------



## patata (Nov 3, 2013)

Enter Paradox said:


>



cough cough *production pls* cough


----------



## Volteau (Nov 3, 2013)

Khoi said:


> Jake Bowen's



This. I might not be a fan of Ibanez (or Periphery for that matter, though irrelevant), but my god, Jake has an amazing taste in guitars. Both the LACS I have seen here are gorgeous, though the Titan takes the cake. I would head-over-heels buy that guitar in a heartbeat.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 3, 2013)

I dont like AAL that much but Tosin's guitar is great. Would buy.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 3, 2013)

Jakes titan by far my fav


----------



## Khoi (Nov 3, 2013)

Volteau said:


> This. I might not be a fan of Ibanez (or Periphery for that matter, though irrelevant), but my god, Jake has an amazing taste in guitars. Both the LACS I have seen here are gorgeous, though the Titan takes the cake. I would head-over-heels buy that guitar in a heartbeat.



well you're in luck because it's going to be his upcoming signature guitar 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/250492-jake-getting-ibanez-signature.html


----------



## Dooky (Nov 3, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Magnus Olsson's FRs


My vote goes towards this one! Looks amazing!


----------



## monkeysuncle (Nov 3, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Christ, he hasn't RECORDED well!


 
EDIT


----------



## Thep (Nov 3, 2013)

Not the prettiest, but if i could have any one guitar right now, it could possibly be this


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 4, 2013)

Also Mike Emmure's LACS. He has a great taste in guitars, very minimalistic and straight forward. His silverburst is nice, but this one takes the cake for me. If I could have this as a 7...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 4, 2013)

^ agreed Mike and Jesse have some sweet LACS, too bad they are in a boring band


----------



## Chuck (Nov 4, 2013)

Here is Dustin Davidson of August Burns Red RGA: 



717ctsjz said:


>



A couple of JB's were already posted, but between the 3 of them I think they have like 5-7, not to mention Dustin's basses.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm also still lusting for Sami Yli Sirnio's Halberd:









And after seeing the Commander In Chief live in Hammerfest Wales, I wanted her Falchion as well...






...she's smokin' hot in person too.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 4, 2013)

Broderick's white quilt doesn't just win this thread, it wins everything


----------



## patata (Nov 4, 2013)

shitsøn;3791293 said:


> Also Mike Emmure's LACS. He has a great taste in guitars, very minimalistic and straight forward. His silverburst is nice, but this one takes the cake for me. If I could have this as a 7...



Don't you have an Ibanez endorsemnt?I thought you can order a LACS once you have an endorsment.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 4, 2013)

Another nice one:


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 4, 2013)

Couldn't find any better pictures of this as Morello rarely used it but in person the colour is more of a dark orange than a red.
















I know the J.Yuenger Iceman eventually ended up as a production model but it was limited so I guess it kind of counts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2013)

^He also has a pretty nifty looking FR (Mick, that is). I'm not sure what happened to it, though. He only showed it off in a Guitar World video, from what I've seen. 

And I've heard he has a silver Saber. Is that true?

And the Jay sig is pretty cool, but I'm not sure if it counts. Was it ever made by the LACS?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^He also has a pretty nifty looking FR (Mick, that is). I'm not sure what happened to it, though. He only showed it off in a Guitar World video, from what I've seen.
> 
> And I've heard he has a silver Saber. Is that true?



Saber is indeed true. 






Sadly he doesn't use the FR much. 

Speaking of Tom Morello...






That Artstar is fantastic, not only for it's looks, but it's multitude of built in effects.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2013)

That sucks, I really liked the FR. 

Also, that's probably why I couldn't find it. It's an SA, not an S.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 4, 2013)

patata said:


> Don't you have an Ibanez endorsemnt?I thought you can order a LACS once you have an endorsment.


If that would be the case, I would have at least one at that point. 

They give you access to the LACS, if you sell enough and get a lot of press.


----------



## Dalcan (Nov 4, 2013)

Jake Bowen's LACS is my favorite, as well as Tosin's. Very classy.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 4, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Another nice one:



Dude, if they got rid of the "Seven" inlay and put that out as a 7-string, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't need another guitar ever again.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Nov 4, 2013)

Technically not a Lacs, but i got it bad for the rg7 cst. It is not the absolutely best looking or the sexiest but that would cover everything i would need, making it my favorite.

I am sure there is a Lacs with those specs.


----------



## patata (Nov 4, 2013)

shitsøn;3791612 said:


> If that would be the case, I would have at least one at that point.
> 
> They give you access to the LACS, if you sell enough and get a lot of press.



So you don't have access?I though WFAHM were pretty successfull.I mean compared to other bands.

I hope you'll get access anyway,you seem promising to the GAS causing sector.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 4, 2013)

I like my "kind of" LACS


----------



## Valnob (Nov 4, 2013)

I like Dexter Holland's one :


----------



## patata (Nov 4, 2013)

envenomedcky said:


> I like my "kind of" LACS



Oh that's hot.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 4, 2013)

envenomedcky said:


> I like my "kind of" LACS



Thats awesome!


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 4, 2013)

patata said:


> So you don't have access?I though WFAHM were pretty successfull.I mean compared to other bands.


We're a small band and not endorsed through Ibanez USA, so that makes it even less likely.


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 4, 2013)

Dooky said:


> My vote goes towards this one! Looks amazing!


DITTO! Times 10


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 4, 2013)

shitsøn;3791612 said:


> If that would be the case, I would have at least one at that point.
> 
> They give you access to the LACS, if you sell enough and get a lot of press.


 





Also, for the record: LACS modded =/= LACS built. But Devin's Loch Ness Green RGD is pretty sweet.


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Nice gif.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 5, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also, for the record: LACS modded =/= LACS built. But Devin's Loch Ness Green RGD is pretty sweet.



LACS is LACS to me. 

Here are some, aside from Head & Munky's LACS guitars.

John 5's LACS 









Nick Hipa


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 5, 2013)

John 5s are cool. Weird seeing him without the tele in those old pics.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 5, 2013)

Pat (xshreditupx) has one of the nicest LACS modded RG's, right next to Devin's.


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 5, 2013)

Dang. To be honest, I really didn't care much for Ibanez until seeing half the guitars in this thread. I really dig their Telecaster lookin guitars. If I came across one of those with a reversed headstock, I would snatch it up on the spot.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 5, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Nick Hipa


 
I'll agree that the man has some nice tastes in guitars.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 5, 2013)

EVO in it's original form. 

And while you can see it as played out and old hat now, fact remains it's a killer LACS that went into production.


----------



## RGM8 (Nov 14, 2013)

NEW! Fredrik&#8217;s 2012 Ibanez LACS &#8220;Stoneman&#8221; Prototype | AVH Guitar Repair

Fredrik Thordendal's Stoneman


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 14, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> this one?


 

DAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNN!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> EVO in it's original form.
> 
> And while you can see it as played out and old hat now, fact remains it's a killer LACS that went into production.



EVO was actually from the first pre-production batch, not the LACS. Steve describes EVO's history in great detail on his website.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 14, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'll agree that the man has some nice tastes in guitars.



He has a pretty sick RG as well, which I believe is an LACS. I'm hoping to pick up an RG3250 next year in this color. White looks so great on these guitars.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 14, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> EVO was actually from the first pre-production batch, not the LACS. Steve describes EVO's history in great detail on his website.



Yeah, but that doesn't explain the black Ibanez logo and lack of the word JEM written on the original EVO headstock. Production 7V's always had the gold Ibanez logo.

Also, when Vai snapped the original EVO neck, Roger Bell (his tech on the Fire Garden tour) just threw the neck away at the venue in Australia, one of the guys working at the venue was a fan and grabbed the neck. He posted pics of it on the Vai forum a few years back and it didn't have a serial number on the back of the headstock, IIRC. 

But it's also true that there was a JEM proto made in the late 80's that had the same color scheme, but still had an original neck joint. No one knows where it is now.

Vai hasn't always recited straight facts, he did an interview recently where he took credit for the FTLOG UV (burning it), when it was done at the LACS by a few guys. I saw several times where he said EVO was one of 5 (or 4 depending on where you're reading) production models that he liked the most, but even Jeroen, his site admin says that it was most likely put together at the LACS. Add to that that the neck wasn't a production neck, I'd call it an LACS.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 14, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> He has a pretty sick RG as well, which I believe is an LACS. I'm hoping to pick up an RG3250 next year in this color. White looks so great on these guitars.



Looks like a basic RG2550MZ GW. Speaking of the 3250, I've always wanted the RG3250MZ in FOB.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't explain the black Ibanez logo and lack of the word JEM written on the original EVO headstock. Production 7V's always had the gold Ibanez logo.
> 
> Also, when Vai snapped the original EVO neck, Roger Bell (his tech on the Fire Garden tour) just threw the neck away at the venue in Australia, one of the guys working at the venue was a fan and grabbed the neck. He posted pics of it on the Vai forum a few years back and it didn't have a serial number on the back of the headstock, IIRC.
> 
> ...


 
Pre-Production Fuji-Gen guitars lack serial numbers and often have small differences from the later full production stuff. They're basically a test batch just to see what the production process will look like. 

My relationship with a couple of Ibanez reps has allowed me to purchase a couple of these "sample" instruments over the years. The "big" things are identical to production stuff, but little things like using off the shelf DiMarzios (instead of the OEM logo-less ones), having a different headstock decal, and lacking a regular serial number seems to be par the course. 

Fuji-Gen probably didn't have the full parts inventory (including logo decals) when those pre-pros were being assembled and thus used a "regular" one. 

A lot of stuff for artists was built in Japan but assembled and fine tuned at the LACS, so that may be the case as well. So it's half and half. 

As for FTLOG, Steve did help the Ibanez guys burn it, he was the one who approved which models to burn and pick which body he liked the best, so there is some truth to him doing it.

Not to say the LACS didn't make any JEM7V's, there are at least two that Steve still owns, one with black/cosmo hardware and the other with gold.


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 21, 2013)

Deep Blue said:


> Definitely Ryan Knight's green RG



We, sir, think alike.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 21, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong and this isn't an LACS, but Ramon Ortiz's guitar is the shit, and my life would be a lot better if that guitar was in it.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 21, 2013)

I have always been a huge fan of Head and Munky's LACS guitars, along with those of Dino, Chris Broderick, Nick Hipa, Buz McGrath, and several others. 

Another guy that I rarely see mentioned is Josh Rand. He has a killer Ibanez collection with several LACS models. 

Josh's white and red ones are my favorites:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 21, 2013)

s_k_mullins said:


> Another guy that I rarely see mentioned is Josh Rand. He has a killer Ibanez collection with several LACS models.
> 
> Josh's white and red ones are my favorites:


 
He had a beautiful SA LACS with similar specs to the JS2000 (same neck dimentions frets and high pass filter etc).

Unfortunately, I cound't find a pic of it on Google...


----------



## Forkface (Nov 21, 2013)

here's a super epic shot a friend took while we were enjoying some brootalz.
Ryan Knight's blue FR (it's waaay prettier IRL)


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 21, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> He had a beautiful SA LACS with similar specs to the JS2000 (same neck dimentions frets and high pass filter etc).
> 
> Unfortunately, I cound't find a pic of it on Google...



He also had a gorgeous redburst LACS SA. 

I just picked up Josh's new "The Sound and the Story" dvd from Fret12. He shows his 2 new LACS Sabers, both in sunburst finishes with inlays of his children's names. They're beautiful!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2013)

As much of a PRS fanboy I am, Josh's Ibbys did look a lot better. Dem SA's. 

I'd love to see a Josh Rand sig. Bare-bones SA in red/rosewood and white/maple with EMGs and an Edge FX. 

Also, I love Ryan Knight's RG. Awesome homage to Jason Becker with the pickup/knob colors.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 21, 2013)

He even had a Peavey Sig, but those were ugly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2013)

What Peavey sig?

He never had a Peavey sig.



lalalala i can't hear you


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 22, 2013)

Also Andy Timmons's white Ibby lookes very nice:





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What Peavey sig?
> 
> He never had a Peavey sig.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 22, 2013)

Off topic, but besides the Wolfgang and the Devin V, Peavey was pretty shitty with sigs.


----------



## couverdure (Jan 6, 2017)

Necrobumping this thread with some pics of Dexter Holland and his custom Ibbies, mostly HSH hardtail RGs but he's been using single pickup ARZs since their last album.


----------



## You (Jan 6, 2017)

I am unable to comprehend how this thread is in "General Music Discussion" and not the guitar related sub forums.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 6, 2017)

^^^


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 6, 2017)

OOOOH it's back! I'll post again and say that my favorite is now my new LACS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Necrobumping this thread with some pics of Dexter Holland and his custom Ibbies, mostly HSH hardtail RGs but he's been using single pickup ARZs since their last album.



I seriously don't understand why Dexter, the rhythm guitarist of The Offspring, would need a middle and neck pickup. I don't listen to a LOT of Offspring, but it seems he only uses the bridge pickup. 

But that single-pickup ARZ/ART.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice LACS










Sees "Your favorite LACS" thread
Clicks on thread
Few posts down, "Not a LACS, but still my favorite"
Why?


----------



## couverdure (Jan 6, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I seriously don't understand why Dexter, the rhythm guitarist of The Offspring, would need a middle and neck pickup. I don't listen to a LOT of Offspring, but it seems he only uses the bridge pickup.
> 
> But that single-pickup ARZ/ART.



His custom RGs appear to be based on the RG470FX, which is the first fixed bridge model in the line.






He also happened to have some USA Custom Ibanez, it's a pic for ants but I could probably tell by the giant logo on the headstock in the back.


----------



## Aaron (Jan 8, 2017)

This was made for Rob Patterson when he was with Korn. I always wanted it. One day i just got lucky and i now own it.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (Jan 8, 2017)

Small world, I grew up in Vacaville, currently live in Suisun.


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 13, 2017)

Guess this is the K-21?


----------



## Decipher (Jan 13, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPJTBvthgp5/?taken-by=officialibanezguitars

I'm VERY partial to Vogg's new LACS. Would buy in a heart beat.


----------



## couverdure (Jan 13, 2017)

I'll probably turn this thread into the general Ibanez LACS thread since there are so many cool guitars the shop has built.

Gizz Butt (former live guitarist for The Prodigy) has a custom FR with a trem and reverse headstock.





Fieldy's 15-string SR bass.





Mat from While She Sleep's custom FR.





Ricky Horror's Roadcore with a trem.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Jan 14, 2017)

What does LACS mean?


----------



## getowned7474 (Jan 14, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> What does LACS mean?



Los Angeles Custom Shop


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 15, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Ricky Horror's Roadcore with a trem.



That is an awesome guitar, had to Google it, btw, not a trem,


----------



## Kwirk (Jan 15, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Gizz Butt (former live guitarist for The Prodigy) has a custom FR with a trem and reverse headstock.



This is like the one time where I don't think the reverse headstock works on an Ibanez. That being said I want a LACS FR.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 15, 2017)

I think Ricky's Roadcore is a baritone as well!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2017)

Kwirk said:


> This is like the one time where I don't think the reverse headstock works on an Ibanez. That being said I want a LACS FR.



I disagree. It still fits IMO.

He also has a pretty cool AX with an Edge. Not sure if it's an LACS, though.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Jan 15, 2017)

getowned7474 said:


> Los Angeles Custom Shop



Haha thanks


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 15, 2017)

Never seen Fieldy's 15 string, pretty cool.


----------



## couverdure (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm bringing this thread back again because my interest for it returned.

Sam Totman's Flying V, which was the basis for the VBT700 that (sadly) only got produced for a year because of a lawsuit.







Chad I Ginsburg (CKY)'s reverse headstock RGs.











Alex Bois' reverse headstock RGD. I wonder what happened to it since he hasn't been doing anything in music for years.






Teemu's new green RG with a reverse headstock and fixed bridge (more reverse love).



Aaron Barrett (Reel Big Fish)'s double neck in the music video of their Take On Me cover.



Knowing the amount of customs coming from that shop (or the IGDC in Japan), I dream that I get to be endorsed by Ibanez one day so I could get my own custom guitar from them.


----------



## mitou (Apr 9, 2017)

Always loved this one






Edit: just noticed something wrong with that guitar, haha.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 9, 2017)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> He even had a Peavey Sig, but those were ugly.



I own that guitar and it's faaaaaaaar from ugly! And it sounds and plays 10/10.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 23, 2017)

USA made in Meridian MS Custom Shop with SS Frets, Reverse Peavey HP headstock, Dimarzio X2N and PAF Joe, Schaller tuners, 25.5" scale, and custom bridge. Much darker and meaner sounding than all my other Peavey's and EVH's even though it's still basswood.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 23, 2017)

Man, I want one so bad..


----------



## Cobhc221 (Aug 24, 2017)

couverdure said:


> I'm bringing this thread back again because my interest for it returned.
> 
> Sam Totman's Flying V, which was the basis for the VBT700 that (sadly) only got produced for a year because of a lawsuit.
> 
> ...





Holy shit! teemu bought that on reverb or something cause i found that exact model on reverb forever ago!


----------



## Zado (Aug 24, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Sam Totman's Flying V, which was the basis for the VBT700 that (sadly) only got produced for a year because of a lawsuit.



Damn this is not helping my V gas at all....


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 29, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Chad I Ginsburg (CKY)'s reverse headstock RGs.


Just saw CKY recently on tour with HIM (my favorite band) and looks like hes playing a JP17 now. Sucks cause i liked that rg. Also, i met Jess Margera. Looks just like bam now


----------



## couverdure (Feb 7, 2018)

Wes Hauch recently got an Iron Label FR 7-string with a custom pickguard made by the LACS, and it looks really cool on it. Ibanez should put them for future production models.










A couple more pics of them on his Instagram.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BeI2M3NFC7n/


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 7, 2018)

^ That's if the FR series survives within the next year or so, because from the looks of things (low sales), the FR is on it's way out. 

Speaking of LACS, I really like Alessandro Cortini's new pair of LACS RGs.


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 7, 2018)

Basically anything that Dino cazares has. Love his guitars


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 14, 2020)

couverdure said:


> I'm bringing this thread back again because my interest for it returned.
> 
> Alex Bois' reverse headstock RGD. I wonder what happened to it since he hasn't been doing anything in music for years.



'tis in my collection


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 14, 2020)

Dino Cazares' pickguard RGR7 that he only used during the Digimortal tour.








Only used it for Invisible Wounds since that was the only FF song tuned to G.

Also Wes' Icemanses






And the best for last: Devin Shidaker's Destroyer-II 7






Down to the fucking original logo.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 14, 2020)

Sean, the rhythm guitarist in Thy Art is Murder has a really nice purple flame LACS Destroyer. Not any good full guitar pics on his insta, but you can see it in this video.


----------



## MFB (Sep 14, 2020)

Damn, that is nice.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## chipchappy (Sep 15, 2020)

Wes Borland's LACSs from 1999. He had one red one and then one flamed maple one that I still dream about. RG Body with the AX control layout. Wack band but that guitar is boss


----------



## Aaron (Sep 15, 2020)

chipchappy said:


> Wes Borland's LACSs from 1999. He had one red one and then one flamed maple one that I still dream about. RG Body with the AX control layout. Wack band but that guitar is boss



Thats my favorite LACS in existence. Watching woodstock 99 on MTV when i was a kid is what really ignited my Ibanez obsession.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## cip 123 (Sep 15, 2020)

Anyone remember the Talman 7 LACS I was sure Yvette Young got one built for her, but I can't find it. And I'll feel like I'm going crazy if I don't find it.


----------



## nikt (Sep 15, 2020)

I shouldn't be allowed to post in this thread 
but what the heck.

Absolute #1
Dominic Cifarelli full padauk SZ series 6 string. Most underrated guitarist of the new metal era music. Strongly recommend to to check his new projects and of course Pulse Ultra!




And my #2
Dino Cazares Red DC RG7


----------



## Aaron (Sep 15, 2020)

nikt said:


> I shouldn't be allowed to post in this thread
> but what the heck.
> 
> Absolute #1
> ...



Is that SZ a Baritone?


----------



## nikt (Sep 16, 2020)

As far as I know it's not. Dominic is probably not the highest man so guitar looks like it's bigger 
Guy is a hell of a player


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 16, 2020)

There is a thread about Jake Bowens first RGA7. https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga7-jb1.133254/


----------



## Kaura (Sep 16, 2020)

nikt said:


> Absolute #1
> Dominic Cifarelli full padauk SZ series 6 string. Most underrated guitarist of the new metal era music. Strongly recommend to to check his new projects and of course Pulse Ultra!
> View attachment 85096
> View attachment 85097



I knew he looked familiar! Pulse Ultra is an awesome band. Shame that they never took off. I still spin Headspace time to time.


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 17, 2020)

nikt said:


> And my #2
> Dino Cazares Red DC RG7
> View attachment 85095



That DC RG7 is niiiice!


----------



## kamello (Sep 17, 2020)

nikt said:


> I shouldn't be allowed to post in this thread
> but what the heck.
> 
> Absolute #1
> ...



didn't knew about the guy, but listened to the band (as I love those obscure nu-metal bands from the 00') and there are some pretty fun riffs there. Looking around I noticed this guy was bassist for Scars on Broadway. Such a waste of talent  (and I say that with SOAD being one my favourites bands)


----------



## Samark (Sep 27, 2020)

Has anyone ever seen this/pics in the wild?


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 23, 2021)

Head and Munky with these (I'm assuming LACS) 7s, interesting control scheme on Head's model.


----------



## John (May 23, 2021)

It's nice to see an ARZ done right (ie- having a trem instead of a hardtail), for a change:


----------



## MFB (May 23, 2021)

Holy hell, who spec'd that beaut?


----------



## nsimonsen (May 23, 2021)

Always loved a number of the Dino LACS RGD models. Super sleek.
But also, Sean's 7 string Destroyer is fucking unreal: https://www.instagram.com/p/BwyGreHjObf/


----------



## JimF (May 27, 2021)

Lusted after this for a long time:


----------



## Floppystrings (May 27, 2021)

There was a white gloss version of this guitar but I can not find a picture of it. RGD baritone, tune-o-matic, single bridge active cut humbucker, neck through. An amazing design I would buy in a second. No inlay with chrome hardware, glossy white, the things Ibanez never does all in one guitar and I would be SOLD. I could do without the reverse headstock. But what an amazing design.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 27, 2021)

Floppystrings said:


> There was a white gloss version of this guitar but I can not find a picture of it. RGD baritone, tune-o-matic, single bridge active cut humbucker, neck through. An amazing design I would buy in a second. No inlay with chrome hardware, glossy white, the things Ibanez never does all in one guitar and I would be SOLD. I could do without the reverse headstock. But what an amazing design.
> 
> View attachment 93999



I'm not even a big RGD fan, but Jesse spec'd some cool LACS.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 27, 2021)

JimF said:


> Lusted after this for a long time:



Did you aquire Gravy's LACS?


----------



## Leviathus (May 27, 2021)

JimF said:


> Lusted after this for a long time:



Love this one. The block inlays really give it some class.


----------



## aesthyrian (May 27, 2021)

JimF said:


> Lusted after this for a long time:



Yep, that's a perfect guitar right there.


----------



## JimF (May 28, 2021)

ZXIIIT said:


> Did you aquire Gravy's LACS?



I wish. I lusted after it for a long time... and I still lust after it


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 28, 2021)

JimF said:


> I wish. I lusted after it for a long time... and I still lust after it


He does have some cool customs!


----------



## Droptune666 (Sep 1, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not even a big RGD fan, but Jesse spec'd some cool LACS.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 1, 2021)

Munky's red...or blue RG7....with powdercoated trem and hardware


----------



## brett8388 (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm partial to that one because I own it.


----------



## DCM_Allan (Feb 14, 2022)

RGDR7 made for Dino


----------



## StevenC (Feb 14, 2022)

What's the deal with the middle pickup?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 14, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And I'm probably remembering things wrong, but I could have sworn he had an RGT that was based on a Les Paul.



Took me nearly 10 years but I finally found the guitar I was talking about.  And it was actually either a standard RG or RGA.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Feb 22, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 97334
> View attachment 97334
> 
> 
> Munky's red...or blue RG7....with powdercoated trem and hardware



Head’s Silverburst…….man…..I’d break an old lady’s arm for that. (And then marry her so she could use my insurance to take care of it)


----------



## narad (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## StevenC (Feb 22, 2022)

narad said:


>


Wrong RGA carve


----------



## narad (Feb 22, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Wrong RGA carve



True, but correct fret number and neck pickup orientation.


----------



## Crungy (Feb 22, 2022)

DCM_Allan said:


> RGDR7 made for Dino
> View attachment 103300


I wish they had made some production Dino guitars, I frickin love those.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 22, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I wish they had made some production Dino guitars, I frickin love those.


They did. The DCM100. It was discontinued allegedly because of the Fear Factory lawsuit, and he has a signature with Ormsby now.


----------



## DCM_Allan (Feb 22, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I wish they had made some production Dino guitars, I frickin love those.


they did with his signature DCM100


----------



## StevenC (Feb 22, 2022)

narad said:


> True, but correct fret number and neck pickup orientation.


Pretty sure it's the mirror opposite of the correct neck pickup orientation


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 22, 2022)

God single bridge pup guitars are just...class. Pure plug and play goodness. I want one of those, the maroon one with the Floyd is calling my name.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 22, 2022)

brett8388 said:


> View attachment 97336
> I'm partial to that one because I own it.


The inspiration for the RG8 in my avatar.


----------



## Crungy (Feb 22, 2022)

Oh duh! I totally forgot about that! I need lay off the crack pipe or pick it back up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 22, 2022)

I haven't the slightest clue who this guy is, but looking up more info on the ARX series brought this ad up and uh, it looks sweet AF.







Also once again, Ibanez can suck a fat one for not making the Darkstone 7 a thing. 







(i know the Darkstone sold like shit, but come on.  )


----------



## Riffer (Feb 23, 2022)

That Iceman is amazing.

The second one I'm not sure if its a Custom Shop. May be just a heavily modified stock destroyer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 23, 2022)

Riffer said:


> ItThat Iceman is amazing.
> 
> The second one I'm not sure if its a Custom Shop. May be just a heavily modified stock destroyer
> View attachment 103683
> View attachment 103684


It was apparently built in the US custom shop when it was still in Pennsylvania apparently, before it relocated to LA.


----------



## DCM_Allan (Feb 23, 2022)

Riffer said:


> That Iceman is amazing.
> 
> The second one I'm not sure if its a Custom Shop. May be just a heavily modified stock destroyer
> View attachment 103683
> View attachment 103684


The pink one was sold by him for charity purposes, and he said that was a US made by Ibanez he also made videos when was selling it.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 23, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I haven't the slightest clue who this guy is, but looking up more info on the ARX series brought this ad up and uh, it looks sweet AF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that darkstone is sick but needs a regular ibby headstock or the 3x3.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 24, 2022)

Riffer said:


> That Iceman is amazing.
> 
> The second one I'm not sure if its a Custom Shop. May be just a heavily modified stock destroyer
> View attachment 103683


Just realized I said Iceman instead of Fireman.


----------



## syzygy (Feb 25, 2022)

narad said:


>


Gosh, the man's taste in guitars is so choice. Good beard, too.

His 7-string is actually one of the reasons I got into guitar, because I realized guitars could look that cool. Probably the only black guitar I've ever really liked the aesthetic of.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Feb 28, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I haven't the slightest clue who this guy is, but looking up more info on the ARX series brought this ad up and uh, it looks sweet AF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I didn’t even see the Darkstone until after they were done being produced. I really dig that shape and if they’ve got the Gibraltar III bridge on them…..that’s such a killer fucking bridge. Not a big fan of the headstock but I’d love to get my hands on one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 28, 2022)

Darkstones are great. Agreed it's a shame they didn't last long, and there were some gaudy versions being marketed to the xhardcorex crowd, but they're sweet instruments. They're a weird combo of Icemans and old Musicians that ends up looking different to either. The flat top is definitely of the Iceman heritage more than the SZs or Artist models. Personally I find the headstock suits the shape.

I've got one with BKP True Grits, and I love it. It just oozes riffs out of you. 






Not a LACS btw, but whatevs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 28, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Yeah, I didn’t even see the Darkstone until after they were done being produced. I really dig that shape and if they’ve got the Gibraltar III bridge on them…..that’s such a killer fucking bridge. Not a big fan of the headstock but I’d love to get my hands on one.



Apparently they used a bridge and tailpiece specially introduced for the Darkstone. The Tight Tune. It looks like a slightly tweaked Gibraltar 2. I do agree I wish it was the G3, because I have one on my recently-acquired SZ520 and it's super comfy to rest your hand on.


----------



## nikt (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## DCM_Allan (Apr 26, 2022)

nikt said:


>


do you own them?


----------



## nikt (Apr 27, 2022)

yep


----------



## Hoss632 (Apr 27, 2022)

Probably both of Jake Bowen's guitars. his blue one and his more recent red one with the roasted neck and board.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 8, 2022)

Head's Double neck Untouchables Rg
Unoptainable , but best lacs work on a single guitar i have ever seen.
Artwork , inlays , details such as painted pickup covers, sound possibilities.
Example of extremaly unpractical beautiness.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 8, 2022)

nikt said:


>


Is that Buz from Unearth's Saber in the middle? I love how clean the single hum Saber looks, I'm so used to HSH with the 5 way switch.


----------

